# What to do with live fox?



## KingsReptiles (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi i caught a European Red Fox (Vulpes Vulpes) barehanded alive in australia and i know they are an invasive pest but i dont have the heart to kill him so what should i do?


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 18, 2016)

Find someone who will. I'm sorry if that sounds callous, but as you rightly said, they are an invasive pest.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 18, 2016)

depending on your location, some people do take them in to care for. If it is a young one you could look into that option.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm pretty sure they're breaking the law in caring for them. 


Really your options are euthanise it, get a vet to euthanise it, find someone else too, release it where it'll continue to kill many others, or if you give it to someone to raise it'll eventually get euthanised when anyone in primary industries finds out. It'll be hard to keep a pet fox a secret, too.


Don't get me wrong, as animal lovers it's hard to see any animal pass away, pest or otherwise, as it isnt their fault they were dealt these cards. But unfortunately it will be hard to work around that fate. 

Taking it to a vet to euthanise would probably be the nicest option on your conscience. 


Sorry about your situation, it does suck. I had a similar moment of plight when I caught some wild mice... Took about a week and a few more mice encounters before I became the vegetarian exterminator sick to death of them.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 19, 2016)

Find the heart to kill it, or find someone who does. Just remember all the small animals that it has killed/will kill if you don't kill it. Easy peasy


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 19, 2016)

The only good fox is a dead one.

Call the council ranger and have him collect it. The council will take it away and kill the vermin.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 19, 2016)

What, no rat bait or wheelie bin full of water? Isn't that the usual way introduced species are dealt with?


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 19, 2016)

So instead of just being happy no one suggested such a thing, you attempt to make an issue instead?


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 19, 2016)

[MENTION=27447]vampstorso[/MENTION] I think Smittiferous was being tongue in cheek. While foxes are pests, they are still living creatures that deserve to be put down humanely.


----------



## Wally (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm interested to know how said fox has been contained. And caught for that matter. I've shot a few in my time and cunning buggers they are.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 19, 2016)

Wally said:


> I'm interested to know how said fox has been contained. And caught for that matter. I've shot a few in my time and cunning buggers they are.



I was wondering the same thing. Foxes are cunning, fast little nutters. Perhaps it was caught in a trap? If it was caught in a trap there's no way you would be able to catch it bare handed without being bitten and scratched. 

To the OP, don't release the fox, and have it put down immediately. They don't belong in Australia and they devastate the wildlife, not to mention they can be troublesome for farmers and their livestock. If you did catch it in a trap and you released it, you're never going to it catch again via the same method.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 19, 2016)

In some sates (or at least in VIC) you can obtain a permit which allows you to keep invasive species (the vic one cost $80). The only other legal and ethical option you have would be to euthanise it. I would say release would be technically legal but unethical in terms of environmental damage it will continue to do (Unfortunately they eat more than pesky rabbits).

- - - Updated - - -

Also [MENTION=41275]kingofnobbys[/MENTION] "the only good fox is a dead fox" be careful what you say buddy. There is a very simillar phrase used by snake haters and considering some people like fox's and have them as pets, it would contradictory to use that phrase. May I also remind you we have used the old "the only good dog is a dead dog" phrase to make a point to those snake haters....


----------



## Wally (Aug 19, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Foxes are cunning, fast little nutters. Perhaps it was caught in a trap? If it was caught in a trap there's no way you would be able to catch it bare handed without being bitten and scratched.



I've had plenty of experiences with them. 

From the ones that are 100m out and know you're around if the wind is the wrong way to one casually strolling past me 10m away to pinch some freshwater crays out of my open esky. At no time have I ever seen one in a frame of mind that it would leave itself open to capture without a fight, or in the least flight.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 20, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Also @kingofnobbys "the only good fox is a dead fox" be careful what you say buddy. There is a very simillar phrase used by snake haters and considering some people like fox's and have them as pets, it would contradictory to use that phrase. May I also remind you we have used the old "the only good dog is a dead dog" phrase to make a point to those snake haters....



As if I give a toss what they think...


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 20, 2016)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] so do you need that permit to keep a pet rabbit in Victoria? After all, they are an invasive pest too. And taste much better than fox.


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't know if you are in NSW, but if you are, Sydney fox rescue. They keep, and used to rehome foxes pre Dec 2014. Even if you aren't in nsw, get in contact with them, I'm sure they could help you out. I wouldn't have the heart to kill one either.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 20, 2016)

There's not enough death suggestions on here for it to be a true APS discussion!


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 20, 2016)

Fine if you want to be contradict yourself and look like a fool than fine. Not my decision. [MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION] no but you might need one for annoying sarcasm.... That one applies world wide though.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Aug 20, 2016)

ok wow alot of answers. I will try sydeney fox rescue and if not i will have to get vet to euthenize because i dont want it killing the native animals around here. It is a shame to see any animal die though. I caught him barehanded i was using the distressed rabbit sound that attracts foxes then i just came out behind a tree and it ran i chased it a bit it went into a den i followed it but he couldnt see then i grabbed him from the hollow log


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 20, 2016)

KingsReptiles said:


> ok wow alot of answers. I will try sydeney fox rescue and if not i will have to get vet to euthenize because i dont want it killing the native animals around here. It is a shame to see any animal die though. I caught him barehanded i was using the distressed rabbit sound that attracts foxes then i just came out behind a tree and it ran i chased it a bit it went into a den i followed it but he couldnt see then i grabbed him from the hollow log



You are in Swansea (NSW) , the council ranger will look after dealing with it. No cost to you.

https://www.lakemac.com.au/council/animals

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/as...-european-red-fox-pest-control-order-2014.pdf

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/537266/Pest-control-order-for-foxes-faq.pdf

If you are reported for holding a fox , it is apt to cost you $8500 in penalties.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 20, 2016)

No sarcasm intended, CN. Just an observation how different "invasive" species are looked at. Plus a personal note on rabbits. They also make good reptile food, as well as great pets for little kids.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Aug 20, 2016)

Seeing as though the Greyhound racing ban is scheduled for mid next year you might be able to use a loophole and substitute with foxes.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Aug 21, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> You are in Swansea (NSW) , the council ranger will look after dealing with it. No cost to you.
> 
> https://www.lakemac.com.au/council/animals
> 
> ...



how do you know where i live? r u a stalker lol


----------



## Wally (Aug 21, 2016)

KingsReptiles said:


> how do you know where i live? r u a stalker lol


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 21, 2016)

KingsReptiles said:


> how do you know where i live? r u a stalker lol



I'm sure he's not.But he can read!


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 21, 2016)

KingsReptiles said:


> how do you know where i live? r u a stalker lol




.... see that quadricopter drone above your house .... that's mine .... say hi to my video camera .... J/Joking


----------



## Wally (Aug 21, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> .... see that quadricopter drone above your house .... that's mine .... say hi to my video camera .... J/Joking



I wouldn't put it past you.


----------



## mrkos (Aug 22, 2016)

If you destroy the animal be sure to get its pelt foxes have nice skins if done right and have beautiful soft furry tails waste not want not.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Aug 22, 2016)

lol i forgot that lol


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 22, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> You are in Swansea (NSW) , the council ranger will look after dealing with it. No cost to you.
> 
> https://www.lakemac.com.au/council/animals
> 
> ...



Whilst not offering an opinion or advice either way (unusual for me eh !) the chances of being slugged $8500 for hanging onto a live fox is highly unlikely. I've had a few cubs given to me over the years, and raised them, but they are nervous and very highly strung. I had one sterilised by a local vet when I was a teenager in paranoid Perth years ago, was eventually sprung, and the Ag Dept just took it away to euthanase it - I never heard anything more.

Jamie


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 22, 2016)

Turn it into a "Daniel Boone Style" noggin warmer 






and upset the PETA do-good-ers ...

- - - Updated - - -



pythoninfinite said:


> Whilst not offering an opinion or advice either way (unusual for me eh !) the chances of being slugged $8500 for hanging onto a live fox is highly unlikely. I've had a few cubs given to me over the years, and raised them, but they are nervous and very highly strung. I had one sterilised by a local vet when I was a teenager in paranoid Perth years ago, was eventually sprung, and the Ag Dept just took it away to euthanase it - I never heard anything more.
> 
> Jamie


perhaps.... but then you aren't the one who has the fox and might be dobbed in to the DPI and cop a $8500 fine , he is.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 23, 2016)

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-...n-rescuing-and-re-homing-foxes-lifted/7778472


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 23, 2016)

There are plenty of dogs (including greyhounds I dare say) who are MUCH MORE deserving being rescued and rehomed to live out the rest of their lives as pampered family pets without creating a pet market for vermin species such as foxes just because a few people think they are beautiful animals and don't want them killed..


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 23, 2016)

I must know how you make the sound of a distressed rabbit. Mind blowing.


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 24, 2016)

PythonLegs said:


> I must know how you make the sound of a distressed rabbit. Mind blowing.



It sounds like a squeaking noise. If a person can't do it themselves you can buy whistles to make the noise. 

[video=youtube_share;nqEoek-9uGA]https://youtu.be/nqEoek-9uGA[/video]


----------



## meako (Aug 25, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Turn it into a "Daniel Boone Style" noggin warmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love it -
Reminded me of this
Prince Charles is attending an opening of a new village hall in the small village of Lower Striding.
He is wearing a magnificent hat made from the pelts of several foxes. Some of the villagers are whispering about it being a bit non PC and clashing with the normal suit he is wearing.
After some prompting the Mayor of the village musters the courage to ask -
"your highness the people are wonderingwhy you chose to wear such an astoundingly beautiful hat to our humble village today."
To which Prince Charles replies
"well I was having breakfast this morning at the Palace and I said to Mummy I'm going to Lower Striding today and she said "wear the fox hat"."

boom tish.:shock:


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 26, 2016)

meako said:


> Love it -
> Reminded me of this
> Prince Charles is attending an opening of a new village hall in the small village of Lower Striding.
> He is wearing a magnificent hat made from the pelts of several foxes. Some of the villagers are whispering about it being a bit non PC and clashing with the normal suit he is wearing.
> ...



he probably has stacks of fox pelts stashed away ...


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 26, 2016)

Hasn't this bloody pest been killed yet??? Bring it round here and I'll introduce it to Mrs Bently.


----------



## meako (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm still trying to imagine what was wrong with this fox that it allowed itself to get caught barehanded by anyone.
I have the ears of a fox and the eyes of a haw...k oh.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 27, 2016)

meako said:


> I'm still trying to imagine what was wrong with this fox that it allowed itself to get caught barehanded by anyone.
> I have the ears of a fox and the eyes of a haw...k oh.



Actually you make a good point. So I'm gunna say it. "Pics, or it didnt happen!"


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 12, 2017)

Was I the only one who had a mental image of the OP standing in a field, with a squirming fox in one hand, frantically posting on APS in the other???


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 12, 2017)

never did show us a picture of the said vermin and himself holding onto it....


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 16, 2017)

Would anyone believe me that I caught a fox cub with my bare hands while spotlighting in the bush?


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 16, 2017)

This thread reminds me what hormones can do.
Now I've got a little baby again I know I wouldn't be able to hand over a cub for euthanasia despite my original posting. An adult, perhaps. Cub, no. (Though still not release it)

Good thing I'm never in a situation where that could even happen lol.

Ahhh feelin' so soft.


----------



## danyjv (Oct 16, 2017)

vampstorso said:


> This thread reminds me what hormones can do.
> Now I've got a little baby again I know I wouldn't be able to hand over a cub for euthanasia despite my original posting. An adult, perhaps. Cub, no. (Though still not release it)
> 
> Good thing I'm never in a situation where that could even happen lol.
> ...



O yes kids will do that to you ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 17, 2017)

I was disheartened that there were so many fox cubs running around. I wish something could be done about it.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 17, 2017)

KingsReptiles said:


> Hi i caught a European Red Fox (Vulpes Vulpes) barehanded alive in australia and i know they are an invasive pest but i dont have the heart to kill him so what should i do?




just make a blanket out of it an keep its skull


----------

